# SWF 1501c Overload error 102



## Gilligan (Dec 11, 2009)

This is happening on almost every run.

Everything is sewing fine and after a trim (possibly only after a color change) I'll hear that "click'da'clunk" sound repeated a few times and then that dreaded BEEEEP BEEEEP BEEEEP! Go over there and clear it twice and then I usually have to line up the back wheel to 100 degrees and then it will start sewing again like it never had a problem.

After the first error, I will notice it does the click'da'clunk thing and it will pivot back from 100 to 40'ish (kind of a guess) before it throws the error again. Then I set it back to 100 and off we go.

It just did it, only one error (still have to clear twice but 1st stops the beeping then the 2nd clears the screen... not sure if that is relevant) Other times it tries to do that jogging back and forth and throws the error again. I noticed that it stopped with the back wheel on 40.

Obviously, this is annoying if nothing else.

Anyone know what might be the cause as nothing is actually binding (like a birds nest or anything) and it just keeps sewing like a champ after you jog the wheel back and hit start.


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

Interesting, I get overload errors on my 1501T, I'll have to try backing up the wheel and see if it will continue. I usually turn the machine off and back on to clear the error.

On my machine, I suspect the potentiometer is bad and is not centering the needle correctly and may be causing bind. I bought a new one but have been hesitant to replace it since I need the machine for orders, I may attempt to replace it over the holiday break.


----------



## TshirtsEtc (Nov 2, 2018)

Gilligan said:


> This is happening on almost every run.
> 
> Everything is sewing fine and after a trim (possibly only after a color change) I'll hear that "click'da'clunk" sound repeated a few times and then that dreaded BEEEEP BEEEEP BEEEEP! Go over there and clear it twice and then I usually have to line up the back wheel to 100 degrees and then it will start sewing again like it never had a problem.
> 
> ...



Wow I realize this was a few years ago, but I am wondering if you ever figured out what was going on with it? I am running a job today on a SWF B-T902D and I am having to reset my degrees every so often on my runs. All of a sudden too. I have been using it with NO issues what so ever until right now, and I had to reset 4 times in one sew out... Still seems to be sewing beautifully, and its not losing it's place or anything. I myself am not getting the clunking noise, but I do know that dreadful noise too well. I have not hit a hoop. Just being tempermental I suppose.. Any additional info would be awesome!


----------



## TshirtsEtc (Nov 2, 2018)

TshirtsEtc said:


> Wow I realize this was a few years ago, but I am wondering if you ever figured out what was going on with it? I am running a job today on a SWF B-T902D and I am having to reset my degrees every so often on my runs. All of a sudden too. I have been using it with NO issues what so ever until right now, and I had to reset 4 times in one sew out... Still seems to be sewing beautifully, and its not losing it's place or anything. I myself am not getting the clunking noise, but I do know that dreadful noise too well. I have not hit a hoop. Just being tempermental I suppose.. Any additional info would be awesome!



I also see this was even a few years ago lol, but I am currently having the same issue on the same exact machine. Did you ever figure out what the problem was? We have called a technician, but alas he hasn't shown up. (shocker) Just wondering if this was a problem I could maybe take care of myself!! Hope everyone is happily sewing!!!


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

here is what you should check. 
1) Lubrication
2) Make sure the picker isn't bent
3) Change the bobbin case
3) Lubrication
4) Lubrication


----------

